# U.K to K.L....General advice, please.



## ruby_tuesday (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi 

So our move draws closer, only a mere 3. something months left before we finally arrive.

So, here goes. Some Q's that you're all probably sick of answering (I did search before - Promise!)

*1.* Sports. Any places in MK that have Aerobics, Kick-boxing for ladies? Or any ladies that would like to go Power walking?

*2.* Will be looking for PT work as a Teaching Assistant/Teaching English as a foreign language - How is the market in this area at present?

*3.* Looking for a social life for both myself and my 5 1/2 yr old daughter. Anyone have girls of the same age that would like to help show us around and make settling in easier?

*4.* How easy is it to access haberdashery stock? Arts and crafts? I make fascinators for fun and would like to continue to do so upon arrival! 

Much thanks! :cheer2:


----------



## higgs10 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi there, we've just arrived here ourselves. If you're moving to Mont Kiara I have a daughter who will be 4 in January and we'll be located there from September (well Sri Hartamas) she'll be attending the GIS EYC there. We'll be looking for people to meet up with so get in touch when you're here and hopefully I can find some others too!


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

1. Sports. Any places in MK that have Aerobics, Kick-boxing for ladies? Or any ladies that would like to go Power walking?
There is a kickboxing studio in Desa Sri Hartamas and also yoga in True Fitness if you are interested.

2. Will be looking for PT work as a Teaching Assistant/Teaching English as a foreign language - How is the market in this area at present?
Market would be good as there are many Korean expat living in Mont Kiara and studying in the international school around the area.

3. Looking for a social life for both myself and my 5 1/2 yr old daughter. Anyone have girls of the same age that would like to help show us around and make settling in easier?
Im single. So sorry cant help you in this area. 

4. How easy is it to access haberdashery stock? Arts and crafts? I make fascinators for fun and would like to continue to do so upon arrival! 
Plenty. Not need to worry. 

Do PM me if you are looking for any help around MK.


----------



## ruby_tuesday (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you both very much for your replies.

Higgs10 - I'll be in touch soon!


----------



## ruby_tuesday (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello, AGAIN!

So it's a mere 3 weeks before we leave the U.K. for our journey and arrival to KL - Finally.

Can anyone recommend any last minute can't-be-without-items that I should bring that can't be easily sourced there?


Higgs - How are you settling? I will, if this forum allows it, message you privately!


----------



## higgs10 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would make sure you have school shoes for your daughter. What school will she be going to? I think most of them want white trainers and I found it difficult to find any here! 

If you happen to have curly hair like me stock up on hair products as I haven't found any here for curls. If you like a particular tea stock up on tea bags. Otherwise most things are available but sometimes in an Australian brand for example you might not be familiar with. You'll be amazed how much is actually available here if you shop around a bit! Actually the only things we've not found so far are Suet and Harissa paste! 

We're settling in great, feels like we've been here far longer than we have! We've just started rainy season so some days are a little cooler than it has been but my goodness does it pour when it rains!!


----------

